# Ford Rotary Cutter



## good13599 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a ford model 22-112 rotary cutter. I need a gearbox for it.I had a round base 6.5 dia with 6 holes spaced on 2.75 in spacings. Any suggestions where to findone


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

These guys can fit you with a generic that can be adapted. https://www.agrisupply.com/rotary-mower-parts-gearboxes/c/1900059/


----------

